# RB25DET Boost questions



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, just recently crossed over from Honda and had some questions about potential project for the future, here goes.

1. How much PPSI from boost can the RB25DET block handle stock, how much can the head handle?

2. What PSI does the stock Turbo charger run at?

3. how hard is it to install an RB25DET into an S14 240?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i suggest you refer to the 240sx section......but when I say refer, I mean read thru and search, not post  it will save you some heartache.


----------

